# 190 - Visa Application Status



## unnat_upadhyay (May 18, 2013)

Hi,

I have applied Visa application 190. (NSW SS).

My agent give me TRN number. Now how to check the visa application progress.. ??


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

unnat_upadhyay said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied Visa application 190. (NSW SS).
> 
> My agent give me TRN number. Now how to check the visa application progress.. ??


https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisa


----------



## tarangoyal (Aug 13, 2013)

I am not sure what all things, i will require now.. and how police verification is initiated.

Is there a checklist for this stage ?


----------



## hawaiisurf (Jan 17, 2013)

For my dependents (spouse & child) what should be mentioned for VISA Subclass and Name of he visa?? 
I am applying under 190


----------



## smmuneeb (Aug 14, 2013)

Hi Guyz,

My agent has applied for my 190 SS Visa on 16th Dec 2013. Normally how much time will it take to ask for additional documents? 
For which period they require PCC i.e last 5 yrs, 10 yrs etc ??


----------



## smmuneeb (Aug 14, 2013)

tarangoyal said:


> I am not sure what all things, i will require now.. and how police verification is initiated.
> 
> Is there a checklist for this stage ?


Hi,

I can see from your timeline that you hav your PCC on Nov 1, Medical Nov 15.... although CO assigned on Nov 20.

I believe once CO is assigned then he sent a checklist for additional docs including PCC and Medical.


----------

